# keeping track of traps on a line ?



## zukeeper (Feb 15, 2008)

I didn't see this question here so I registered after being a lurker to ask.... Now that I'm getting a decent number of traps , how do you guys keep track of where you set them , especially if you are like me and have more than one trap line going ? 
I was thinking about sketching out a crude map while I went but didn't know if there was a better or easier way.


----------



## tfrost808 (Dec 22, 2007)

A good memory..... Hahah. You will be surpised how quickly you will remeber after a few days/weeks of checking. Drawing a map would be a good idea, but if you wanted to be lazy you could put flagging out. Than all you have to do is remeber the number of traps you are suppose to find in the area and just follow the pink flags until you count the number you need. When I use flagging (for snaring) I usually put it in the genral area of the trap not right next to it. 
But I would say sketching it is still your best bet. Once you get used to your areas it won't be such a pain to remember were everything is.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

First off welcome to the site. The best way I have found to keep track of your sets is using a county plat map/book and a note pad. On a plat map each section has a number for the township that it is in. Lets say that I'm in Maple township and I have three sets in section 12. I right down in my note pad the township and section number and the number of sets in that section. Where this system really shines is when you start pulling a set or two out of a section but still have other sets in that section. If I have two sets in the northwest corner of the section and three sets on the south side I'll write down this for example: Maple: Sec. 12: N.W.= 3, S.= 2. If a pull a set or two I just cross of what I need. Plate maps are also a great way of finding out who owns a certain section of land which is what I started using them for in the first place. When running multiple lines and covering several counties these plat maps prove to be a tremendous asset.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Like others said - good notes and after a while you will just remember. I have used GPS, mark waypoints w/# of traps set at each.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Go to google earth and then you can place a pin on the location and then print.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Good notes are great. I write down the type of set, bait or lure used, and what if anything was caught. There are hot spots that seem to be good year after year. Rangeman


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

my notes work great for me but to everyone else its just a bunch of numbers and letters no body could figure out so if i die during a trapping season all my traps will probally never be found


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I keep a logbook of every set. I have a hand drawn map with each set marked. I then write down the details of each set. I write down the type of set, the trap used, and the lures used. I then write down each animal caught out of each set. You would be surprised the patterns you will find. If you continue to catch animals with a certain set or lures you can put in more of them. This is a lot of work but I think it is well worth it.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yep i agree whats really fun is to compare year to year bout which sets and lures work the best


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

GPS.


----------

